# Is this a great deal for a 2011 Madone 6.9 SSL?



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

$5500 with super record
2011 Trek Madone 6.9 SSL 56CM

Appears to be a great deal, but then it also got me thinking why he's willing to sell it at such a great deal if he paid over $11,000 for it recently? Or is Trek like a GM, they don't hold value that well? I don't follow Trek but if it's a great deal I'm always open minded!


----------



## dimsum (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes! Campy 11sp SR and Reynolds carbon wheelset. If its your size jump on it!
I have a 2012 Project One 6.9 SSL Dura Ace/w Reynolds Thirty Two carbon wheelset - you wont be disappointed.


----------

